# Totally Pissed



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I know I should have written about my application being processed further but I guess I was just superstitious as everytime I saw my application moving ahead, i jumped with excitement and something stopped the application from moving ahead, now that i finally got a CO on 17th November, got our medicals, submitted the PCC, daughter's passport submitted, proof of birth done with, medicals submitted on 21st december.. basically all done..

why am i pissed, all documents are met, even my daughter's documents are met, to my surprise on 31st december (yes on 31st december), they updated the status of my daughter's medicals as received.. but nothing after that.. 15 days passed and no news, no update. Called them on 13th, they said we are waiting for your daughter's medicals, when i said the site says received, they say we are processing them but everything else is met.. 

I thought infants medicals dont take that long to process.. what now, do i keep waiting till its itme for us to move and i end up spending double the amount on tickets..

sorry if this sounds insane but i had to vent it out somewehre..  i do feel better now 

by the way, if all goes as planned, i plan to move finally by July.. I need all the luck in the world..


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> I know I should have written about my application being processed further but I guess I was just superstitious as everytime I saw my application moving ahead, i jumped with excitement and something stopped the application from moving ahead, now that i finally got a CO on 17th November, got our medicals, submitted the PCC, daughter's passport submitted, proof of birth done with, medicals submitted on 21st december.. basically all done..
> 
> why am i pissed, all documents are met, even my daughter's documents are met, to my surprise on 31st december (yes on 31st december), they updated the status of my daughter's medicals as received.. but nothing after that.. 15 days passed and no news, no update. Called them on 13th, they said we are waiting for your daughter's medicals, when i said the site says received, they say we are processing them but everything else is met..
> 
> ...



Dnt worry Anj.... Have faith...... U r finally in ur final stages of Visa processing and getting inpatient is very common at this stage. 

Wish u all the luck of the world........


----------



## erin1981 (Jan 11, 2010)

*Hi Anj*

Sorry to hear about the delay..But don't worry..Hope for the best..

And wishing you all the success 

Erin.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi ali, erin

appreciate your concern.. i am not really frustrated, but wondering whats keeping them back?? i have been very patient all along, i still am, just a lil irritated, one, they did not even know they have received the meds when the status shows they have and two, our medicals took a week to finalise adn an infant's meds have been on hold for a fortnight..


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Firstly Congratulations as you are very close to the finish line and Yeah even I remember the medicals status takes ages to get updated to MET. looks like some great news on the way very very soon. All the very best and it must be getting very exciting : )


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

it isnt really exciting, rather not as exciting as it sounds.. i know once you get the visa there is a lot of planning to be done, one mistake and you wont even get time to regret or realise wehre you went wrong.  over that the ordeal of finding a job, accommodation yada yada


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Out of EVERYTHING that happens in the visa process, the last bit is the most frustrating. You know you're there, you know you've jumped all their hurdles and yet they take their time in telling you you've been successful!

Just a little longer sweetie.........

Dolly


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Anj,
nice to hear about ur status...I didn't knew abt ur CO status...so that mean u r just days away from gett'g the new u were expecting for year
just some more patience...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey Congrats for having CO. For many here on forum, it took just a couple of days to finalize after everything changing to "MET". For us, it stayed for a month without change, wrote 2 PLE's still no movement, finally called and rep said, my CO is waiting for some doc I had already uploaded 35 days back. 

Then finally our application moved. BTW: medical status kept changing for us also, received=> referred => received (on weekends , last status change was at 3:00AM on Saturday morning )

So, worry not..I feel, your CO is going to print ur grant letter very soon. 

Best Regards,
Randhir


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

No need to worry anj....as you waited patiently for a long....... 
And finally that day will surely comes to you.
For me after medicals it took 4months to get visa.
Myself waited and waited for a long.
I am sure you dont have to wait a long like me
Thankyou
.................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals 30th July 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009
Arrived on May 26th 2010


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> it isnt really exciting, rather not as exciting as it sounds.. i know once you get the visa there is a lot of planning to be done, one mistake and you wont even get time to regret or realise wehre you went wrong.  over that the ordeal of finding a job, accommodation yada yada


you do know that _pissed_ means drunk in British English


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

dont worry anj...u have been patient since so long..just some more time to go..things will be fine..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> you do know that _pissed_ means drunk in British English



isnt it piss drunk?? we use more as a slang for being irritated


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

my agent says it can be a day or even a few months fro the visa. MANY services are disrupted in Brisbane (MAJOR Processing Centre) due to east coast floods.

Randhir everything is met, even our medicals, on 31st Dec my daughter's medicals changed to received, after that nothing. i check the status everyday, but its alright, we dont plan to go right away anyways but just that one can plan once you know you have it already. my husband can start contacting people, we can start planning the move..


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> my agent says it can be a day or even a few months fro the visa. MANY services are disrupted in Brisbane (MAJOR Processing Centre) due to east coast floods.
> 
> Randhir everything is met, even our medicals, on 31st Dec my daughter's medicals changed to received, after that nothing. i check the status everyday, but its alright, we dont plan to go right away anyways but just that one can plan once you know you have it already. my husband can start contacting people, we can start planning the move..


Hi Anj,

Seems we both moving on the same boat. My application for 175 lodged on 10/10/2008, CO allocated on 20th Oct'10. Medicals for myself and my elder son were sent on 10th Nov. and requested for further 2 months period for my younger son's passport. The requested extension of time was granted by CO. Now on 12th Jan, Medicals for my spouse and second child along with PCCs were sent. Until now no change in online status even for the dox sent on 10th Nov.

Wonder if they misplaced the medicals. Lucky that I got the Courier consignment no. from my Panel Doctor which when tracked says it was delivered already.

All we can do is wait.. wait.. and just wait.

dp


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi dp,
i do believe in "when the time is right", i guess it is not time for us yet but when we have come so far, we are almost there. reason i am so restless, our lease expires in feb, we have to renew the rental lease and we have been doing it since 4 years now, i am sure our landlord would not want to extend it any further but if i tell him an exact month of moving he might, secondly right now we are getting good deals on flights, as tme passes the fares will increase.

by the way for infants they charge the same amount, just that the tax is less, there is hardly any difference in airfare for adult n infants. the total amount was coming to 60k INR for three of us from delhi to sydney


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> isnt it piss drunk?? we use more as a slang for being irritated


no, just _pissed_ means drunk, although you might hear that too


we say_ pissed off_ for being irritated


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> hi dp,
> i do believe in "when the time is right", i guess it is not time for us yet but when we have come so far, we are almost there. reason i am so restless, our lease expires in feb, we have to renew the rental lease and we have been doing it since 4 years now, i am sure our landlord would not want to extend it any further but if i tell him an exact month of moving he might, secondly right now we are getting good deals on flights, as tme passes the fares will increase.
> 
> by the way for infants they charge the same amount, just that the tax is less, there is hardly any difference in airfare for adult n infants. the total amount was coming to 60k INR for three of us from delhi to sydney


Yes dealing the landlords is real tough. That too when we do not exactly know and certain about our future movements. I have faced a similar situation about two years back with my house owner. You were right about the fares also. I too have checked and MAS came out to be the cheapest but the service is very bad as I experienced during a trip to Kualalumpur and Singapore last November. The staff were very impolite and the leg space was just like out AIR DECCAN. Since you are with infant, check the provision for Bassinets, baby food etc.

Now we have come this far.... Pray that we get the good news very very very soon.

Devi


----------



## maindoor (Apr 4, 2009)

Have faith Anj...maybe write a mail to your CO describing your case. He might act early.
This happened to me.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck Anj... things ARE slowly coming your way..


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Anj, 

So where are you buying dinner for rest of us Aussie mods? Let's focus on the important things 

I remember feeling annoyed when our house sales (two of them) fell through after we had the visa, and then we couldn't get flights out here. You know what? They make great stories to tell once you're out here! In fact you can tell us all in person at that dinner you're buying us  

You'll get here darl (Aussie for darling ). Just have patience for a little longer. 

Big hug, 
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

buy? will invite you over for an Indian homemade meal .. thats a promise, when i dont know but i will for sure.. on one condition, you take care of my yapping daughter.. yeah 3 months old and she coooo's and caaa's and yaps nonstop


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> buy? will invite you over for an Indian homemade meal .. thats a promise, when i dont know but i will for sure.. on one condition, you take care of my yapping daughter.. yeah 3 months old and she coooo's and caaa's and yaps nonstop


Anj, I don't care how good your cooking is (and we haven't had a home cooked Indian meal since we left the UK) that's not a fair deal with your daughter. You simply don't know how bad I am with kids


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

dont worry, she wil make you like her.. not a difficult child n i am fairly good in cooking


----------



## ajay77 (Oct 16, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> dont worry, she wil make you like her.. not a difficult child n i am fairly good in cooking


you have waited too long anj,few more days


----------



## zonaid (Mar 15, 2009)

Hang on Anj, and best of luck...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

humm...........Food only for mods ..  Karen and Anj not good.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

ok ok food for mr india(s) too and their mrs.. lets hv a pot party


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> ok ok food for mr india(s) too and their mrs.. lets hv a pot party


Pot here means smoking something illegal 
The expression here is 'Bring a plate to share' which means bring some food to share with everyone. When I first heard that I thought someone needs extra plates


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

and the BYO is for alcohol at restaurants wehre they charge a bit and you get to bring your own alcohol.. right
yeah its pot here as well for smoking up but not that commonly used term..


----------



## banujey (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Anj,


Advance congrats :clap2::clap2: for your successful visa process.

Regards,
Banu


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

He he he.. ready for plate to share party..


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi,

Below is the reply received from my CO when I lodged a PLE yesterday. I uploaded my medics on 10/11/10.


"Dear Sir,

It could be some further 3-4 weeks or so before your medical papers are
cleared by our medical area."


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

just called..
the lady on the phone said the same..
..i know you must be a little frustrated..
but the case is with a case officer
and she is yet to finalize it..
i cannot say how much time it would take..but wait is all you can do


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

It was just a days for us, we called (heard similar response) and visa was granted next day. I think it's almost there, you should also get ur grant in a few days.


----------



## Thilagamdiraviam (Jun 19, 2009)

*congrats*



anj1976 said:


> it isnt really exciting, rather not as exciting as it sounds.. i know once you get the visa there is a lot of planning to be done, one mistake and you wont even get time to regret or realise wehre you went wrong.  over that the ordeal of finding a job, accommodation yada yada



Hi Anj,

First of all congrats for CO allocation. i hope you were on schedule 4 Am i right ?
i also belong to schedule 4 and applied on sep 2008. Did you reapply or you converted to SS. please inform as i need to check my agent

Thilaks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Thilaks

I applied in Sept 2008 for 175, changed to 176 in Sept 2009 (ACT SS). No i was not cat 4 but cat 2. Got a CO on Nov 17th.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Thilaks
> 
> I applied in Sept 2008 for 175, changed to 176 in Sept 2009 (ACT SS). No i was not cat 4 but cat 2. Got a CO on Nov 17th.


Wait a second!!!! Is it possible to apply for 175 and then CHANGE to 176 WITHOUT paying any additional fee??????


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

ausimmi said:


> Wait a second!!!! Is it possible to apply for 175 and then CHANGE to 176 WITHOUT paying any additional fee??????


it was when we applied, no more..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

today the medicals have been finalised for all three of us.. what now? everything is met, medicals finalised.. and then what happens??


----------



## oz_sg10 (Aug 31, 2010)

next step is to be on the lookout for an email with subject 'GRANT NOTIFICATION ....' within the next few working days.. atleast from my experience..


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

yes...ur wait is almost over..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

next step would be WAITING ..


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> next step would be WAITING ..


Dear Anj your little baby girl has brought you oodles of luck just like my little daughter.now there's just no stopping you!! All the best and waiting to hear the sweetest sound $$$$Visa granted$$$$.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi srikanth

thats such a sweet thing you said  thanx


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

i agree with srikanth..


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello Anj,

Didn't see this post of yours.

Check out mine 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/67736-still-waiting-after-medicals-pcc.html

I guess we are in almost the situation...

All the best..keeping fingers crossed for you..it will surely happen...hang in there..

Cheers,
Maverick


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi mave, i did see this one and replied too.. well, its alright, they can take their own time.. hope they dont grant it too late  there is surely a lot of planning that goes into it


----------

